# 11.2 BETA3 drm-next-kmod intel module not found



## Beastwick (May 31, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

I have been working on getting FreeBSD working on my XPS 13 9360 laptop. I've been in contact with someone who has a working machine using CURRENT on the same hardware. I've followed his instructions, installed drm-next-kms from ports and configured everything as he did. Upon trying to startx to launch xfce4, Xorg fails. I am using 11.2 BETA3, please see my logs below and let me know if you need anything else:

/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/intel-driver.conf:

```
Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Card0"
        Driver          "intel"
        Option          "AccelMethod" "sna"
        Option          "TripleBuffer"          "true"
        Option          "HotPlug"               "true"
        Option          "TearFree"              "true"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier      "Screen0"
        Device          "Card0"
        SubSection      "Display"
        Modes           "1920x1080"
        EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
        Option "Composite"      "Enable"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load            "freetype"
        Load            "bitmap"
        Load            "type1"
        Load            "glx"
EndSection
```


```
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[    57.544] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    57.544] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p10 amd64
[    57.544] Current Operating System: FreeBSD blap 11.2-BETA3 FreeBSD
11.2-BETA
                                3 #0 r334196: Fri May 25 05:32:45 UTC
2018     [email]root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org[/email]:/usr

/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[    57.544] Build Date: 26 May 2018  06:18:58AM
[    57.544]
[    57.544] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[    57.544]    Before reporting problems, check [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
       to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    57.544] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
       (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
       (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    57.545] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu May 31
08:30:55 201
                                   8
[    57.548] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    57.548] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[    57.548] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[    57.548] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[    57.548] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[    57.548] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Screen0".
       Using a default monitor configuration.
[    57.548] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    57.548] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    57.548] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[    57.550] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[    57.557] (==) FontPath set to:
       /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
       /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
       /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
       /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
       /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
       /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[    57.557] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[    57.557] (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled
[    57.557] (II) The server relies on devd to provide the list of
input devices
                                    .
       If no devices become available, reconfigure devd or disable
AutoAddDevic
                                   es.
[    57.557] (II) Loader magic: 0x80cc10
[    57.557] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    57.557]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    57.557]    X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[    57.557]    X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[    57.557]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[    57.558] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:5916:1028:075b rev 2, Mem @
0xdb000000/167
                                     77216, 0x90000000/268435456, I/O
@ 0x0000f000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[    57.558] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default
and also spe
                                   cified in the config file.
[    57.558] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    57.559] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    57.575] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    57.575]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[    57.575]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0
[    57.575] (==) AIGLX enabled
[    57.575] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[    57.577] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel
[    57.577] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"
[    57.577] (II) Unloading intel
[    57.577] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
[    57.577] (EE) No drivers available.
[    57.577] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[    57.577] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[    57.578] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
        at [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
for help.
[    57.578] (EE) Please also check the log file at
"/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for ad
                                                   ditional
information.
[    57.578] (EE)
[    57.578] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

KLDSTAT:

```
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
1   48 0xffffffff80200000 2036ad0  kernel
2    1 0xffffffff82238000 af98     aesni.ko
3    1 0xffffffff82243000 1e0d8    geom_eli.ko
4    1 0xffffffff82263000 381080   zfs.ko
5    2 0xffffffff825e5000 a380     opensolaris.ko
6    1 0xffffffff82ffa000 120c48   i915kms.ko
7    1 0xffffffff8311b000 74b70    drm.ko
8    4 0xffffffff83190000 edc8     linuxkpi.ko
9    3 0xffffffff8319f000 124a8    linuxkpi_gplv2.ko
10    2 0xffffffff831b2000 6b8      debugfs.ko
11    1 0xffffffff831b3000 2328     i915_kbl_dmc_ver1_01_bin.ko
12    1 0xffffffff831b6000 357c0    i915_kbl_huc_ver02_00_bin.ko
13    1 0xffffffff831ec000 3420     if_cdce.ko
14    1 0xffffffff831f0000 1230     uether.ko
```

dmesg for i915

```
i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
i915/kbl_huc_ver02_00.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
i915/kbl_huc_ver02_00.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
[drm] Finished loading DMC firmware i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin (v1.1)
[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20170123 for drmn0 on minor 0
```


----------



## Beastwick (May 31, 2018)

OK, please delete this thread, really silly. I removed specifying the driver in my config file. Looking at a nice XFCE now!


----------



## SirDice (May 31, 2018)

We all make mistakes, it happens. Just tell us exactly what went wrong, it may be helpful for others who are struggling with the exact same thing.


----------

